# relatively new sod slowly dying in patches



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

This past May I sodded a part of the back yard. Looked great, and I watered it twice a day religiously for about 6 weeks. Then I fertilized it with starter fertilizer and started mowing it. It still looked great. Lately though, it's been going downhill ever since. I have dead / dying patches that look bad. I'm wondering if anyone can look at the before and after pics and let me know if anything jumps out at them as to the cause. I'm going to be doing a soil test soon but in the meantime I'd appreciate any comments based on the pics. The grass is watered thoroughly each day so it's not a lack of water that's causing this. Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fungus? Water & heat . . .There was just a thread about this. . .

Is there anything different about this patch, like drainage?

Sorry, I guess you just got teased about dog pee. Better luck this time. :}


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I got the animal pee in the first post. I didn't really want to start a new one but most DIY'ers like pictures. The drainage is the same. There are lawns in the neighborhood that look like a new country club fairway. Mine used to look like that years ago. Don't know what the difference is. I wonder if a soil test will be able to tell if a fungus is at work here. I'm going to send a picture with the soil sample so they can see what I'm dealing with. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fertilizing in the summer is not considered a good idea.

https://www.todayshomeowner.com/summer-lawn-care-guide/


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> Fertilizing in the summer is not considered a good idea.
> 
> https://www.todayshomeowner.com/summer-lawn-care-guide/


That was an interesting read. Copying and saving for future reference. And timely too, as I was thinking about fertilizing the front lawn in a week or so. Now I'll hold off till the fall. Makes me wonder about the validity of Scott's Four Step Plan. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

My first guess would be that it's being over watered. Especially when you consider the fact that the place is dying as close to the driveway so that area doesn't drain off as well. It's been in long enough that it should be quite well-established and should only require watering two or three times per week.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess I'll try not watering for a while. It's been pretty hot and dry in the Chicago area lately. Maybe it's best to let it go dormant and see what happens. Thanks


----------

